# Anchorages, low-cost moorings in the Eastern US?



## punctualalex (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey all, I'm hoping to do some cruising starting in New England down the east coast of the US this summer, and the biggest expense I keep coming up against is moorings. My cruising buddies and I are making our budget work with acquiring and maintaining the boat, but it seems like the cost of keeping a boat somewhere for any period of time are (a) troublesome for our meager budget (b) widely variable.

So here are my questions: Are there any free anchorages along the Eastern seaboard of the US, and how would I find them? And, is there a list or even any recommendations for low-cost transient moorings (or a longer-term mooring in New England) for this summer?

Thanks everyone, you might have a part in making my dream a reality...


----------



## Bump (Aug 23, 2004)

*Cheap anchorages in New England*

The Buzzards Bay/Vinyard Sound area has a few great free anchorages. Lake Tasmoo on the Vinyard is very well protected and great holding, you can walk to town or catch a taxi.Tarpalin Cove in free but not very protected, good for a night or two. Cuttyhunk has morings ($) and a free anchorgae area in both the inner and outer harbor. One of my favoriter areas is Hadley Harbor near Woods Hole. Absolulely nothing to do but is it beautiful, well protected, quiet and free. Watch the tides and currents around Woods Hole they are brutal.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

There is a free anchorage along the southeast quadrant of Newport Harbor, where some sailors have dropped anchor all summer. Good holding ground with the appropriate ground tackle and Newport is definitely a port that can't be missed.


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

punctualalex said:


> So here are my questions: Are there any free anchorages along the Eastern seaboard of the US, and how would I find them? And, is there a list or even any recommendations for low-cost transient moorings (or a longer-term mooring in New England) for this summer?


Hundreds and hundreds of square miles of them. It just depends on how well you want to be protected and how close to Stuff - places, services, etc.... In the multitude of settled coves along your way (at least in the N.E.) the progression is something like this - on the outside you can anchor and the protection will vary on how deep the cove goes inland and how many turns it takes - then come the semi-protected mooring fields for a price $ - then maybe a breakwater or sharp turn and more moorings for a bigger price $$ - then comes the marinas with docks and services for an even bigger price $$$.
Low cost in New England     ....... don't you know we are all RICH Up Here  There is Nothing Low Cost in New England


----------



## beej67 (Apr 2, 2008)

They've got a word for "free anchorage" here on the north Gulf coast, and you see it on just about every chart. Look for the word "Bayou."


----------



## micksbuddy (Aug 11, 2006)

It won't help in New England, but for further south you should consider picking up a copy of Skipper Bob's 'Anchorages along the Intracoastal Waterway'(skipperbob.net), it's a pretty good starting point for anchorages from the Hudson on south. I got a lot of use out of mine.


----------



## richardbur10 (May 12, 2008)

*Anchorages*

If you get as far south as South Carolina, Georgetown harbor is great although you have to be careful that you are hooked well as our pluff mud is not great for holding. It is totally free and we even have several livaboards. The town is right on the shore with shops, restaurants, and a great boardwalk. This website will show you some photos. www(dot)theharborwalk(dot)com.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Every summer my wife and I go on a 2-3 week cruise from western Long Island Sound out to Block Island and other points east. Many years I never pay for mooring or slip. There are plenty of free anchorages. Get a copy of the Embassy Guide for the region(s) of interest. They include good info on the each harbor including anchorages.


----------

